# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  How to straighten a crooked THICK post

## GavMan

Hi Guys,
Ive installed 2 new 5mm 100x100 steel support posts for the deck extension + flyover patio roof, one is 1.8m high and is just a support peir for the other is a whopping 5.5m high as its also the support post for the flyover roof. 
Everything was clamped up pretty tight but u fortunately we received the most Insane Gail force Winds that night and the long post managed to come out of plum by about 8 degrees which over the span of 5.5 metres is going to cause some potential issues for the roof installers. 
It's a pretty big footing as you can imagine for a post that size, 650 deep and aprox 350x350 wide... And suggestions to straighten it up, rembering its 5mm Thick!
Anyone with experience with this sort of thing, my thought is to use my rotary hammer and chip out the side of the concrete against the post and then pull it and refill but not sure if that's going to compromise the entire footing?
Will add image in next post I'm on my phone so it's difficult to do.

----------


## Uncle Bob



----------


## Marc

Short of bending the SHS, and that is out of the question, I don't see a solution.
It seems you are up to take the concrete out and start again. 
Do it 400x400 this time and brace both sides real well. The concrete should be easier to jackhammer out if it is only a few days old.
Another suggestion if you are going this route. Paint the section of the post that goes in the concrete and about 200 above with etching primer and 2 coats of oil based topcoat.

----------

